# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Pétition pour Léo

## psycat

Bonjour,
Je m'occupe de chats errants essentiellement et Léo était un de mes petits protégés.
On lui a tiré dessus. Une plainte a été déposée et je veux l'appuyer. C'est pourquoi j'ai ouvert une pétition en ligne sur Change.org et je vous demande la possibilité d'aller voir pour la signer ainsi que de la diffuser auprès de vos contacts. 
Merci beaucoup, en mémoire de Léo, pour soutenir Isabelle et Bernard qui l'avaient recueillis et qui sont dévastés.
Voici le lien :

https://www.change.org/p/monsieur-le...edium=copylink

----------


## France34

Pétition signée ! Pauvre petit minou !

----------


## aurore27

signée et ptg

----------


## leea

Signé aussi :-(

----------


## psycat

Merci beaucoup aux signataires 

par contre je suis une bille en FB, un modérateur pourrait faire paraître le lien sur le Facebook. De ressue? Merci

----------


## Anaïs

nous avons diffusé sur Facebook  :Smile:

----------


## shdjld

signée et partagée

----------


## Sara38

Signé ! C'est dégueulasse de faire un truc pareil...

----------


## superdogs

Signé, je vais partager

----------


## Clau

Pétition signée et diffusée !

----------


## Stéphane61

signée et partagée

----------


## Jay17

Signée

----------


## psycat

Merci beaucoup Anais! 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci infiniment

----------


## armandine

Signée......mais à mon avis cela ne va pas faire grand chose..... ::

----------


## tinavani

Pétition signée et diffusée.......!

----------


## vagabong 68

Signé bien sûr.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Signé.
Repose en paix petit coeur.

----------

